# Mixer cover pattern



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a kitchenaid stand mixer that is the wrong color for my kitchen and I need to make a cover for it. The only patterns I find are not the right size. I bought the anniversary edition and it only came in candy apple red with the glass bowl. I love it but my kitchen is green. My DD told me it makes my kitchen look like christmas(i also have some red pots i like to use). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Okay...I'll try to explain how I made mine. If I goof,ask me and I'll try again.

Think of a box the length and width and height of your machine. A box with no flaps and turned up-side-down over it.

I made mine with fabric stiffened up with stiff interfacing.

I measured my machines length, width and height and used them to sew a box.

Did that make any sense??


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What Ardie said, that's how I made matching covers for my sewing machines. Only I had some stiff upholstery fabric and didn't have to stiffen it.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Makes sense. Can I ask if you had to make any adjustments because it is wider at the bottom than at the top. Did you use any trim or anything on it?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You could stick in piping when you sew the seams; or after you sew your seams, from the right side you could top stitch 3/8" from the edge and it'll make it look like a special treatment.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried this one?
http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/n011801b.htm


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fae said:


> Makes sense. Can I ask if you had to make any adjustments because it is wider at the bottom than at the top. Did you use any trim or anything on it?


Mine is a simple straight sided box with no trim.

The fabric is coordinated with the chair mats and curtains so it's rather not trimmed and the seams are plain too.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I did find that one after I posted the request by doing a search. I looked at simplicity and mccalls patterns and they have some cute ones but the measurements are to small. A lot of my problem with just doing it on my own is that I get frustrated and start forgetting how or what I am doing. Chemo don't your know! I forget things easily and especially if I get upset about something.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

If you want a pattern, there's this one - http://www.craftapple.com/6-stand-mixer-cover-pattern.html. I bought the pattern but haven't used it yet so can't give a personal recommendation.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I like the color of my big mixer OK but wanted a cover to keep the dust off. I sure hate to dust! LOL I am all for SIMPLE and I hope this makes sense....

I just used freezer paper and cut a length of it long enough to reach from the counter top, over the body of the mixer and down to the other side a bit wider than the mixer is from front to back plus a couple of inches.

Then all you have to do is use another piece of freezer paper to make your template for the front/back of your mixer. Like yours, mine is wider at the bottom so the "igloo" shape I cut had a wider bottom, and was curved at the top like a rather tall igloo. So, you only need three pieces to make your cover. The main piece that goes from the bottom, over the top and down to the other side..and then a back and front.

I do like things quilted so I first made a "quilt sandwich" out of the fabric/batting/backing, and quilted it in a grid. Then cut out the pieces with the freezer paper templates and just sewed them together.

If you want it reversible its easy to bind the raw edges but you don't have to.

This is surprisingly easy and simple to do. I like to put handles on my covers, whether they are for toaster, coffee pot whatever. So. on the mixer cover I made contrasting binding and slipped each end into the seams at the tops of the front/back and leaving it loose from the front to the back of the mixer. 

I don't bother with the stiffening thing...gravity seems to handle it. 

LQ


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

cut one out of freezer paper first and tape it together to see if it works. Remember to leave seam allowances and you might look for some prequilted fabric to save a step.

I have a terrible time looking at something and know if it is going to fit or not.

Caren


----------

